# MEGABASS - Ruten & Wobbler - bei GT-ANGELSHOP



## GT-Angelshop (20. Juni 2008)

Ab SOFORT bei GT-Angelshop erhältlich:
Megabass Ruten & Wobbler.
Probieren Sie unbedingt den Megabass Griffon oder Type-X Frog aus!

Nur lagernde und sofort verfügbare Artikel/Farben sind auch
im Dropdown Menue auswählbar! 
Bei Fragen steht das GT-Angelshop Team zur Verfügung.

*****INFO*****
Auf alle Megabass Wobbler Bestellungen ab 100EURO, gibt es bis zum
23.06.08   -  10% RABATT!!!


HIER der Direktlink MEGABASS Ruten & Wobbler.


----------

